# [risolto]errore di compilazione beryl

## simone-27

ho seguito questa guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl e sono arrivato a dare

```
emerge -va beryl
```

questo è l' errore che ricevo

```
make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.2/work/libwnck-2.16.2'

Making all in libwnck

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.2/work/libwnck-2.16.2/libwnck'

(cd . \

        && glib-mkenums \

                --fhead "#ifndef __WNCK_ENUM_TYPES_H__\n#define __WNCK_ENUM_TYPES_H__\n" \

                --fprod "/* enumerations from \"@filename@\" */\n" \

                --vhead "GType @enum_name@_get_type (void);\n#define WNCK_TYPE_@ENUMSHORT@ (@enum_name@_get_type())\n" \

                --ftail "#endif /* __WNCK_ENUM_TYPES_H__ */" \

                libwnck.h pager.h application.h class-group.h screen.h selector.h tasklist.h util.h window.h window-action-menu.h workspace.h) > new-wnck-enum-types.h \

        && (cmp -s new-wnck-enum-types.h wnck-enum-types.h || cp new-wnck-enum-types.h wnck-enum-types.h) \

        && rm -f new-wnck-enum-types.h \

        && echo timestamp > stamp-wnck-enum-types.h

/bin/sh: line 2: glib-mkenums: command not found

(cd . \

        && glib-genmarshal --prefix=_wnck_marshal wnck-marshal.list --header) > new-wnck-marshal.h \

        && (cmp -s new-wnck-marshal.h wnck-marshal.h || cp new-wnck-marshal.h wnck-marshal.h) \

        && rm -f new-wnck-marshal.h \

        && echo timestamp > stamp-wnck-marshal.h

/bin/sh: line 1: glib-genmarshal: command not found

make[2]: *** [stamp-wnck-enum-types.h] Error 127

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [stamp-wnck-marshal.h] Error 127

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.2/work/libwnck-2.16.2/libwnck'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.2/work/libwnck-2.16.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 1770:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.2/temp/build.log'.
```

ma non riesco a capire le cause...Last edited by simone-27 on Wed Mar 14, 2007 12:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Elbryan

ti mancano mezzi comandi delle glib..

----------

## simone-27

E a cosa è dovuto?non mi sermbra di aver fatto niente di strano!!Come si può risolvere?

----------

## simone-27

Ho provato a dare

```
emerge glib
```

ma il problema continua a ripresentarsi!!Qualcuno mi sa dire come si puo risolvere o dove andare a guardare?Perche ho provato a fare ricerche su ricerche ma senza alcun risultato!!

----------

## simone-27

Elbryan non sai dirmi per favore come posso risolvere questo peoblema? o anche darmi solo una dritta perche non ho veremente idea di dove andare a cercare e mi ritrovo completamente bloccato nell installazione di beryl!!Per favore, so che magari sono pesante, pero vi assicuro che prima di postare qui provo e riprovo a cercare per conto mio!!

----------

## Elbryan

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> Elbryan non sai dirmi per favore come posso risolvere questo peoblema? o anche darmi solo una dritta perche non ho veremente idea di dove andare a cercare e mi ritrovo completamente bloccato nell installazione di beryl!!Per favore, so che magari sono pesante, pero vi assicuro che prima di postare qui provo e riprovo a cercare per conto mio!!

 

l'errore purtroppo non mi è chiaro.

Devi sapere che in linux son il più noob qui dentro per cui..

Ascolta.. prova a darmi l'output completo di

```
eix glib
```

che lo confronto col mio

PS: Se non hai eix, emergilo (emerge eix e poi dai un update-eix).

Ciau ^^

----------

## simone-27

grazie per avermi risposto, queso è l' output,

```
* dev-cpp/glibmm

     Available versions:  (2)  2.4.4 2.4.7-r1 2.6.1 ~2.8.0 2.8.1 2.8.4 ~2.9.1 ~2

.12.2 ~2.12.4

     Homepage:            http://gtkmm.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         C++ interface for glib2

* dev-java/cglib

     Available versions:

        (2)     2.0.2-r2

        (2.1)   ~2.1.3

        (2.2)   ~2.2_beta1

     Homepage:            http://cglib.sourceforge.net

     Description:         cglib is a powerful, high performance and quality Code

 Generation Library, It is used to extend JAVA classes and implements interfaces

 at runtime.

* dev-java/glib-java

     Available versions:  (0.2)  0.2.3-r1 0.2.6-r1

     Homepage:            http://java-gnome.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Java bindings for glib

* dev-libs/bglibs

     Available versions:  !1.001 !1.009 1.009-r1 1.011 1.017 ~1.019 1.019-r1 1.0

31 ~1.041

     Homepage:            http://untroubled.org/bglibs/

     Description:         Bruce Guenters Libraries Collection

[I] dev-libs/dbus-glib

     Available versions:  0.72 ~0.73

     Installed:           0.72(16:11:16 03/02/07)(-debug -doc -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         D-Bus bindings for glib

[I] dev-libs/glib

     Available versions:

        (1)     1.2.10-r5

        (2)     2.8.6 2.10.3 ~2.10.3-r1 2.12.4-r1 ~2.12.6 2.12.7 ~2.12.9

     Installed:           2.12.7(2)(19:54:26 03/07/07)(-debug -doc -hardened)

     Homepage:            http://www.gtk.org/

     Description:         The GLib library of C routines

* dev-perl/glib-perl

     Available versions:  1.105 1.140 1.141 ~1.142 ~1.143

     Homepage:            http://gtk2-perl.sf.net/

     Description:         Glib - Perl wrappers for the GLib utility and Object l

ibraries

* dev-ruby/ruby-glib2

     Available versions:  0.14.1 ~0.15.0 ~0.16.0

     Homepage:            http://ruby-gnome2.sourceforge.jp/

     Description:         Ruby Glib2 bindings

* kde-base/artsplugin-mpeglib

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 ~3.5.6

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         mpeglib plugin for arts

* kde-base/mpeglib

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.1 ~3.5.6

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE mpeg library

[I] media-libs/taglib

     Available versions:  1.4 1.4-r1

     Installed:           1.4-r1(20:59:25 03/01/07)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://developer.kde.org/~wheeler/taglib.html

     Description:         A library for reading and editing audio meta data

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.3 ~0.10.5

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

[I] sys-libs/glibc

     Available versions:  (2.2)  [P]2.2.5-r10 [P]2.3.2-r12 2.3.5-r2 2.3.5-r3 2.3                                                                           .6-r4 2.3.6-r5 2.4-r4 2.5

     Installed:           2.5(2.2)(18:16:37 03/02/07)(-build -glibc-compat20 -gl                                                                           ibc-omitfp -hardened -multilib nls nptl nptlonly -profile -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/libc.html

     Description:         GNU libc6 (also called glibc2) C library

Found 13 matches.
```

e grazie ancora, sperando di risolvere!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Elbryan

A me esce così:

```

[I] dev-libs/glib 

     Available versions:  

        (1)     1.2.10-r5

        (2)     2.8.6 2.10.3 ~2.10.3-r1 2.12.4-r1 ~2.12.6 2.12.7 ~2.12.9

     Installed:           1.2.10-r5(1)(12:16:19 12/17/06)(-hardened)

                          2.12.7(2)(14:43:10 02/25/07)(-debug -doc -hardened)

     Homepage:            http://www.gtk.org/

     Description:         The GLib library of C routines

```

Ho entrambe le versioni installate.

Ad esempio comunque, da root il comando glib-genmarshal ad esempio me lo trova..

Prova ad emergere glib-perl e a dare un emerge gtk+ (con le flag X e jpeg abilitate).

----------

## Scen

1 piccolo appunto: quando reinstalli un pacchetto del tipo "libreria" o comunque dipendenza di qualcosa che hai già installato o stai per installare, usa sempre l'opzione --oneshot (o la versione breve -1), altrimenti il pacchetto in questione viene inserito nel file world, e non va bene  :Rolling Eyes: 

Se provi ad eseguire da riga di comando (sia come utente normale sia come root) questi fantomatici eseguibili inesistenti, ti dà errore?

```

$ glib-genmarshal -h

$ glib-mkenums -h

```

----------

## simone-27

ok, come faccio a sapere se nel file world è stato inserito qualcosa?Comunque dopo aver dato emerge glib-perl non da piu lo stesso errore, ma da questo

```
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [test-wnck] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_xlib_surface_create_

for_bitmap'

/usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_xlib_surface_create'

/usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_xlib_surface_set_siz

e'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [test-pager] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.2/work/libwnc

k-2.16.2/libwnck'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.2/work/libwnc                                                                           k-2.16.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 1770:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel                                                                           evant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.2                                                                           /temp/build.log'.
```

e 

```
glib-genmarshal -h
```

 e 

```
glib-mkenums -h
```

 non danno nessun errore!!

----------

## Elbryan

prova

```

emerge -1 cairo

```

----------

## Scen

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> ok, come faccio a sapere se nel file world è stato inserito qualcosa?

 

Il file world è precisamente /var/lib/portage/world. ATTENTO: prima di farci qualsiasi operazione fai una copia di sicurezza. Puoi togliere a mano le voci necessarie (basta eliminare la riga), oppure utilizza strumenti apposti, tipoapp-portage/udept (tramite il comando dep -w).

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> Comunque dopo aver dato emerge glib-perl non da piu lo stesso errore, ma da questo
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Ho come l'impressione che ci sia qualche problemuccio nel tuo sistema!  :Rolling Eyes: 

prima di installare altri pacchetti, aggiorna world (serve per il passo successivo):

```

emerge -aDuv world

```

controlla eventuali librerie corrotte:

```

revdep-rebuild

```

elimina i pacchetti inutili

```

emerge --depclean -av

```

ora puoi continuare  :Smile: 

----------

## simone-27

ok grazie della spiegazione,

ora sto provando a fare:

```

2) emerge -e system

3) emerge --depclean

4) dep -w

5) revdep-rebuild
```

come mi ha consigliato crisandbea in privato, vi terro aggiornati...

----------

## Scen

Sono in disaccordo solo per quel emerge -e system, nel tuo caso penso sia solo una perdita di tempo e uno spreco di risorse (non essendo tu passato per aggiornamenti critici tipo aggiornamento di gcc o altro, poichè la tua installazione è fresca  :Razz:  )

----------

## simone-27

mi ero dimenticaro di mettere il punto 1. MI ha consigliato di rimuovere totalmente kde e reinstallarlo. L' ho rimosso e al momento della reinstallazione di dava errore di compilazione. allora sono arrivato alla conclusione che il problema è un qualcosa di ben piu profondo, e ho reinstallato gentoo da capo (sono pazzo, lo so)...adesso provero e vi faro sapere!!

----------

## crisandbea

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> mi ero dimenticaro di mettere il punto 1. MI ha consigliato di rimuovere totalmente kde e reinstallarlo. L' ho rimosso e al momento della reinstallazione di dava errore di compilazione. allora sono arrivato alla conclusione che il problema è un qualcosa di ben piu profondo, e ho reinstallato gentoo da capo (sono pazzo, lo so)...adesso provero e vi faro sapere!!

 

non è una buona politica, quando si ha un problema si prova a risolverlo.... , comunque segui con attenzione la guida e non credo sbaglierai.

ciao

----------

## simone-27

si sono d accordo con te, ma siccome quella di prima era la mia prima installazione di gentoo, e devo dire che all inizio ho fatto qualche installazione senza ne informarmi ne niente, reinstallo promettendomi di fare attenzione a quello che faccio...

----------

## simone-27

allora ho reinstallato tutto, dando

```
emerge -va beryl
```

da il seguente errore:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 12) x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.6 to /

 * gtk+-2.10.6.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.6.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.6.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.6.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.6.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking gtk+-2.10.6.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Please re-emerge x11-libs/cairo with the X USE flag set

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.6 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1630:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 702:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 38:   Called pkg_setup

  gtk+-2.10.6.ebuild, line 52:   Called die

!!! cairo needs the X flag set

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.6/temp/build.log'.
```

si puo risolvere semplicemente aggiungento X a USE?grazie!!

----------

## crisandbea

esatto, non vedo come mai non hai usato X come flag use, comunque inseriscila e dai un

```
 emerge -DuN world 
```

prima di emergere beryl.

----------

## simone-27

ho inserito X nella variabile USE, poi ho dato

```
emerge -DuN world
```

e poi

```
emerge -va beryl
```

e questo è l' errore:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 12) x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.6 to /

 * gtk+-2.10.6.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.6.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.6.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.6.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.6.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking gtk+-2.10.6.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Please re-emerge x11-libs/cairo with the X USE flag set

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.6 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1630:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 702:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 38:   Called pkg_setup

  gtk+-2.10.6.ebuild, line 52:   Called die

!!! cairo needs the X flag set

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.6/temp/build.log'.

```

come si puo tentare di risolvere?

risolto dando

```
USE="X" emergex11-libs/cairo
```

e poi

```
emerge -va beryl
```

----------

## Elbryan

Soluzione direi piuttosto sbagliata..

la flag X è importante se usi un ambiente grafico (senza considerare che facendo USE="X" nome_comando limiti l'utilizzo della flag solo a quella esatta volta in cui esegui il comando).

La soluzione più giusta?

Apri make.conf e negli use aggiungi X e poi dai un bel

```

emerge --sync

emerge -avuDN world

```

----------

## Onip

Mi sembra strano che la USE X sia disabilitata, che profilo usi?

```
# eselect profile list
```

per saperlo.

In caso non lo sia consiglio di impostare il profilo 2006.1/desktop con

```
# eselect profile set <n°_profilo desktop>
```

e poi un bel

```
# emerge -DuNav world
```

e prima di dare Yes controllare bene tutte le USE flag cambiate (colore verde) ed eventualmente sfoltirle o integrarle secondo le tue esigenze impostando correttamente la variabile USE in make.conf oppure impostandole mediante il file (o la dir) /etc/portage/package.use.

Byez

----------

## simone-27

chiudo questo topic perche ho risolto con la sua installazione, e ne apro un altro che riguarda errori nell' esecuzione di beryl.Grazie a tutti.

----------

## Onip

è importante riportare anche la soluzione, in modo da dare ad altri l'oppportunità di risolvere il problema.

EDIT:

inoltre, come anche specificato nelle Linee Guida si deve editare il primo post e cambiarne il titolo, inserendo [Risolto]

----------

## simone-27

be il problema stava nel fatto che mancava la USE X, e ho risolto seguendo i consigli in questo topic. Per questo non l' avevo detto!Pensavo si capisse, scusate!

----------

